# Rack and Pinion Router Fence Control help?



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

Good morning, I am attempting to create a precision router fence via rack and pinion adjustment

I would like 1/16th precision, but 1/32nd would be wonderful. I drew a rough model in sketchup









Any ideas as to resources where i can get the appropriate racks and pinions for a decent price? Or im open to completely new ideas as well. Requirements are as follows

A) Keep fence 100% square at all times (hence the rack on each side)
B) Micro and macro adjust down the 1/16th of an inch tuning at a time in the Y axis. 

Ideas, pointing to existing projects, insults, suggestions, etc all welcome. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jbrukardt said:


> Good morning, I am attempting to create a precision router fence via rack and pinion adjustment
> 
> I would like 1/16th precision, but 1/32nd would be wonderful. I drew a rough model in sketchup
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> jbrukardt said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, I am attempting to create a precision router fence via rack and pinion adjustment
> ...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Can get you to + or - .001". Travels on precision integral slide-guides, screw driven, always parallel from last setting.
Rough changes up to 1.25", fine-adjust to .001" or ~.055"/revolution of drive screw.
Its first generation has been published in FWW and available from them.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

The Incra solution would be quite inexpensive. Aside from their TS-LS/Wonder Fence solutions, they do sell 1/32" miter saw fence equipment. Take a closer look at these, if you haven't already.
MikeD


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

mjdorsam said:


> The Incra solution would be quite inexpensive. Aside from their TS-LS/Wonder Fence solutions, they do sell 1/32" miter saw fence equipment. Take a closer look at these, if you haven't already.
> MikeD


cheapest i can find is about 140 for a non-precision fence with no adjust. I must not be looking in the right place. I have a fence already, i just need the adjust


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

It must just me, but I think the INCRA stuff just looks hideous and not only would I never pay the price, it just looks like it would fall apart or take too much space.  But what do I know


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Quillman said:


> Can get you to + or - .001". Travels on precision integral slide-guides, screw driven, always parallel from last setting.
> Rough changes up to 1.25", fine-adjust to .001" or ~.055"/revolution of drive screw.
> Its first generation has been published in FWW and available from them.


Pat(Quillman) is too modest, he obviously doesn't want to hawk his day job on a forum like this. Check out the FWW article he mentions, if you don't think you're up to building it yourself he can fix you up: Precision Integrated Curtain Fence.

Great guy, I'm a customer, he doesn't BS: when he says "accurate to .0005" he's serious, no BS. You could do a lot worse.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

billg71 said:


> Pat(Quillman) is too modest, he obviously doesn't want to hawk his day job on a forum like this. Check out the FWW article he mentions, if you don't think you're up to building it yourself he can fix you up: Precision Integrated Curtain Fence.
> 
> Great guy, I'm a customer, he doesn't BS: when he says "accurate to .0005" he's serious, no BS. You could do a lot worse.
> 
> ...


WOW Bill that's got to be the nicest looking fence I've ever seen. I'm really impressed.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

For the Incra, I believe you can purchase the rack & pinion ("The Original Incra Jig") for $60; or if you call them, I'm sure they can help you - they're very easy to work with. They sell something similar (the r & p set) for their miter saw fence application: you can probably get the r & p set as a replacement part; in this manner, you don't need to pay for the fence.

Regarding Incra products - while, I don't like the gold & red color scheme; the products are precisely milled, highly-engineered, and durable - I've been abusing their products for years.
MikeD


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

Rather than go through the challenge of making a rack and pinion system, you could make a mircro adjuster for the fence. If you need to keep the fence square to the gauge slot, you can make one for each end of the fence. I have attached a scan from an article in Woodsmith's 200+ Shop-Tested Tips & Techniques which shows the design.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

michmags said:


> Rather than go through the challenge of making a rack and pinion system, you could make a mircro adjuster for the fence. If you need to keep the fence square to the gauge slot, you can make one for each end of the fence. I have attached a scan from an article in Woodsmith's 200+ Shop-Tested Tips & Techniques which shows the design.


That's what I plan on doing when I ever get things together.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob and Rick taught us to "Keep it simple" and having converted to this style of routing I will never switch back. A simple poly fence clamped in position with a pair of C clamps will provide all the accuracy you will ever need for woodworking.

I understand many people have never seen the Router Workshop TV show and I am working on getting a couple sample episodes posted on the forums. I truely believe that simple is better.


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

*To buy parts*

McMaster Carr or Boston Gear


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's hard to beat the fine adjusting tool of the hammer ,little tap and it's set.
Like what Mike said do it in the KISS way and you will use it all the time. 
==


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

billg71 said:


> Pat(Quillman) is too modest, he obviously doesn't want to hawk his day job on a forum like this. Check out the FWW article he mentions, if you don't think you're up to building it yourself he can fix you up: Precision Integrated Curtain Fence.
> 
> Great guy, I'm a customer, he doesn't BS: when he says "accurate to .0005" he's serious, no BS. You could do a lot worse.
> 
> ...


that fence is a piece of precision art. Im exceptionally impressed, even more so by Pat's humble attitude. While unfortunately out of my price range (and my bit size requirements), i can still appreciate the beauty of a good mechanically engineered design


----------



## jbrukardt (May 1, 2012)

mjdorsam said:


> For the Incra, I believe you can purchase the rack & pinion ("The Original Incra Jig") for $60; or if you call them, I'm sure they can help you - they're very easy to work with. They sell something similar (the r & p set) for their miter saw fence application: you can probably get the r & p set as a replacement part; in this manner, you don't need to pay for the fence.
> 
> Regarding Incra products - while, I don't like the gold & red color scheme; the products are precisely milled, highly-engineered, and durable - I've been abusing their products for years.
> MikeD


I must just be terrible with searching... i somehow though incra only had 300-600 dollar gear. But i've been proven wrong twice now. 

Ill put in a couple of t-tracks to keep the fence straight and parallel, and then use that incra to adjust as needed. 

I didnt really list out the purpose here, but what im looking for is "staged" advancements of the fence for a production run of 3.5 inch bit run raised panels. Obviously that takes a couple passes, and im looking for a very high quality (and long bit life), so im doing 4-5 steps. The repeatability is whats important to me, and the precision thereof. 

Im thinking the 60 buck incra + two t-tracks and potentially some precision stop pins for my "stages" in the t track will fill my need. What do ya'll think, that sound decent?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Rockler sells a threaded adjustment tool for just this application for about $15.00 or so. Have had one for a year or so and it works great.


----------



## AaronRC4 (Feb 27, 2012)

For get the rack and pinion. NG fo this ap. Common bolt will work but Acme Screws are better. I use them a lot and for what we need for wood working works best. As mentioned check out McMaster for Acme screws and copy the shop note idea or inprove on it.


----------

